# At what age to judge long hair?



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

At what age can you really judge how good a long hair is? I know those who know what they are looking for can probably spot clues early on.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Actually for me it's more a longevity of length, density, and 'tidiness'. Er, how specific is tidiness? lol Ah, well, if they still have longer, mostly even length, fur by 3 months they are ok. Even better if the coat is still good by 6 months, or more. I had many in the past who never lost it, all the years they were alive. I didn't even know that was really a problem. I have no idea how much work went into getting the coat into that shape before me, because I got them from a retiring breeder.

It's not how fast it forms, but how long it lasts, and in a good condition. You're basically breeding for a mouse who molts REALLY slowly, and rarely. I think. Kind of like human hair. There is a terminal length for everyone. Different people have a different point at which it won't go longer, before being lost. Sometimes that's care (especially with humans), but mostly it's how long a strand of hair grows before being replaced.

*edit* Oh! And health plays a big part. Probably diet too, not sure. I know if you were breeding something for longer terminal length, getting the most robust, and healthy body on them to start with would be first priority.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Thanks! The fur of the mother of my oldest long hair litter has really tamed down since I got her. The father seems to be hanging onto his better.

Two of the four babies are slightly better then the parents, but still what i'd consider "poor". One has better looking fur then the poorer two.

The dove boy has just gone POOF! Best hair out of any of my long hairs. Was curious how to judge him. Could use more guard hairs, but he's only 3wks so i'm sure it's not peaked. Glad to hear I should also be looking for staying power.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Of course, the larger the body type on the mouse, the further the hair strands have to go to give the correct appearance. I would guess the amount of years it takes to select for good longhairs is doubled, if not tripled, on a larger mouse. It is my opinion that the easier method would be build a solid body on a carrier line. Then once the body is built, measure length, hips, girth, shoulders, weight. Start on the hair length, but keep checking the basic body you don't want to lose.

It's pretty tedious, so what is most often suggested that I've read, is to just make small mice (with reasonable type on ears, tail, and form, just small). That way gaining progress isn't so terribly slow. I happen to think they are cute at all the stages I've seen, and small mice, with otherwise good form, are adorable. The massive whiskers get me every time. My goal is a medium mouse, with hair brushing the ground. I don't expect to see that again for many years.


----------

